# What's normal



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone can tell me if a drain of 0.5amps on the batteries while my 2012 Dakota van is sitting on the drive with everything off is about right ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes.
The parasitic loads could come to that. Engine computer, radio, clock and fridge control.

Ray.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Is the PCU off, is it a Sargant PCU? If it is then unless it is turned off completely it will drain the battery.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Which battery/batteries are you referring to and how are you measuring the current drain?

If this is the cab battery then I can't make a comparison as I don't monitor my cab battery drain. 500ma wouldn't seem out of the question if you have an alarm/tracker etc. operating but seems a bit on the high side.
If it's the leisure batteries then I would think it's rather excessive. My van shows a drain of less than 100ma when standing. Check the wardrobe and fridge interior lights.

This assumes you're measuring the current drain using an accurate ammeter, the one fitted to the control panel is unlikely to have an accuracy greater than +/- 500ma so a drain of between 0ma and 500ma may be displayed as 500ma or more.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Not certain about the new Autotrails but in my 2005 van you need to switch off the power to the reversing camera and flip down display to prevent battery drain.



Trevor


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*power*

Hi WP1234, just found a little black switch next to the green power switch that as got to be off. no power being used, (at all) 2011 MOHAWK. Eddie. (hope this helps )


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Hi WP1234, just found a little black switch next to the green power switch that as got to be off.


Very likely powers up the reversing camera 

Trevor


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

0.5amp is a bit high, so maybe you have something still on.
iw reversing camera being powered..

My 2012 Apache 700 shows 0.3 amps on the control panel when I knew everything was off.. I confirmed the amount with a plug in amp meter (maplins) connected into the leisure battery fuse connection.
I emailed Sergent about this and here is the answer from the horses mouth.. So 0.3 ampx x 24 hours is 7amps a day drain.!!

"The readings you are seeing are normal; the PSU EC500 will draw around 200mA and the Control Panel around 100mA."

Remember there is a shutdown switch on the control panel, turn this off (button out) and it will stop any drain..

If you have a solar panel, the PSU can be configured to "smart" charge where it will do both the engine and leisure battery.. However in winter the solar panel may struggle to keep up with the drain as you need to leave the shutdown button "on" hence giving it a min 0.2amp drain. If you have solar and turn off the shutdown then it will charge leisure battery only.. That's what the book says..

Does that all make sense.. :wink:

Go to Sergent website and you can download a manual on the Power control unit ec500...


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

On my control panel it reads 0.0 amps when all is off . Check monitor is off and the camera switches .


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Freddiebooks said:


> On my control panel it reads 0.0 amps when all is off . Check monitor is off and the camera switches .


But what control panel and PSU version do you have.?
Maybe it's these newer one's that are making the drain, As mentioned you can turn the whole Ec500 off (shutdown) but that will loose smart charging from a solar panel o a cab battery if it were needed..


----------

